
Show HN: I used AI to write my wife a Valentine's day love letter (in French) - timohear
https://impactia.org/cyrano
======
timohear
She said it was amazingly beautiful and would have been really moved by it had
it not been written by an AI. I counter-argued that human curation of AI
generated text was a perfectly valid expression of love. I lost :-|.

The model generates results that are formatted like love letters with
reasonably structured phrases. Verbatim reproduction of training content seems
very low. But the sentences are often nonsensical and there's not much context
preservation apart from some repetition.

However it does generate some quite interesting original phrases: " Mon âme a
moins de conversations que le désir " " C'est une joie bien trop violente pour
moi " " vous [êtes] comme l'eau d'un pur amour "

These phrases can be cherry-picked based on the feeling you're trying to
convey and used to compose unique letters influenced by the best french
writers in history.

Technically: an OpenAI GPT-2 model (117/124M parameters) trained on around 1Gb
of french classical litterature was fine-tuned on 300Kb of french love poetry
and love songs.

We used GPT-2-Simple
[https://github.com/minimaxir/gpt-2-simple](https://github.com/minimaxir/gpt-2-simple)
and GPT-2-Cloud-Run [https://github.com/minimaxir/gpt-2-cloud-
run](https://github.com/minimaxir/gpt-2-cloud-run) by Max Woolf.

The base french model (GPT2-French) was trained by William Jacques:
[https://github.com/aquadzn/gpt2-french](https://github.com/aquadzn/gpt2-french).
We used his "romans" model which is trained using text from
[https://www.bibebook.com/download](https://www.bibebook.com/download), which
looks like a compilation of project Gutenberg french novels. His model is
trained over 5000 steps.

Fine-tuning was done using Max Woolf's Colab notebook:
[https://colab.research.google.com/drive/1VLG8e7YSEwypxU-
noRN...](https://colab.research.google.com/drive/1VLG8e7YSEwypxU-
noRNhsv5dW4NfTGce) and lasted only 600 steps (less than 30 minutes). Less
steps and the content wasn't great, more and it started to reproduce training
content verbatim.

~~~
lm28469
I get some very weird ones with the default settings.

"C'est LYTRE, OLYMPE, SPAIN, SPAINE, REDEEME, REDEEMEEME. OURSTES, MUSE, RACE,
RACE, RACE. MUSE, LYTRE, LYTRE, SPAINE."

"Quand je te tue, c’est qu’’’’on te l’ffe."

~~~
timohear
Brutal :-). I think that happens when there's no text suggestion (or
"Suggestion de texte"). Could you try putting something in there?

~~~
timohear
I've added a reasonable prompt by default now

